
Artist reimagining the UK’s national parks in the style of J.R.R. Tolkien’s maps - aardvarks
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/4/16959406/j-r-r-tolkien-maps-middle-earth-england-national-parks-dan-bell-art
======
DrScump
Related (US cities):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311163)

